# Gleaming Kleen: Aston Martin DB9 / GTechniq



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys, thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Gleaming Kleen

Here we have a 2006 Aston Martin DB9 that required just over 40 hours of work to get it looking its best:thumb:









Client requested too have the wheel hubs re-painted as they were very rusty so whilst the wheels were off they were given a good clean and sealed. The wheel nuts were also polished before re-fitting the wheels.

Wheels before clean....









and wheels after a good deep clean.









Wheel nuts before...









and after being polished.









Wheel hubs before...









and after several coats of paint.









Moving onto the paintwork...

Few shots of the paint under natural light showing how severely scratched the paint was


















Few "before & after" correction shots (before refinement stages)
















































































































































Paint after the refinement stages...


















Once all machine polishing stages were complete paint was given a IPA wipe down and then GTechniq C1 was applied...

The finer details were then take car of such as cleaning up the front grill and a few other bits.

Before...









and after.









Few finished shots:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Jay, beautiful work on a gorgeous motor :thumb:


(I am biased a little though)


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work on an even more amazing car. NICE :argie:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice work.

What paint did you use on the hubs? How many coats?


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks stunning!

Did you apply a lacquer after the silver paint on the hubs?

and...

What product did you use on the grille?

Must've taken some patience to get a result like that....very impressive.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

grand turn around, stunning effort

what did you use on the brake discs? hope its up to the job...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jay


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

absolutly gorgeous
simply stunning

my fave car got to have one before i die


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

As usual simply jaw dropping work, the grill came up like new!

I genuinely look forward to your write ups.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Great work on a stunning car..


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation Jay, end results are superb:thumb:
The front grilles on these kind of neglected Aston's get hammered by everything including strong TFR's at the local £5 wash, did you use Werkstat Prime Strong to bring it back to its full glory?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense, Jay.

The Aston exudes class. So much more than even a Rolls or the likes.

Looking forward to more write ups mate, thank you very much for taking the time to post.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant work on such an amazing car!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work! those scratches looked nasty!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Impessive, well done! Stunning car...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice jay :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Jay.:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks fab. I can't believe those scratches on such a beautiful car!

My dream car "swoon"


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks superb Jay! Astons have such soft paint, they can be a nightmare to wash safely for those not in "the know"!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Nice work.
> 
> What paint did you use on the hubs? How many coats?


it was some paint I got from Halfords (sorry cant recall the name of it but will found out for you and post up later), 3 coats were applied and then a coat of lacquer



rob929 said:


> Looks stunning!
> 
> Did you apply a lacquer after the silver paint on the hubs?
> 
> ...


yes lacquer was applied and Wekstat Prime Strong was used to clean grill



slrestoration said:


> Fantastic transformation Jay, end results are superb:thumb:
> The front grilles on these kind of neglected Aston's get hammered by everything including strong TFR's at the local £5 wash, did you use Werkstat Prime Strong to bring it back to its full glory?


thanks mate, yes Jeffs Prime Strong was used on grill

big thanks to all that took the time to view the thread and commented:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dimon (Mar 23, 2011)

Super


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Holy Crap !

what had he been washing it with ? a scouring pad ?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

How deep and wet is that looking Jay :argie:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Gorgeous Jay.


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Paint work looked to have had a rough life. The turn around was impressive as always. :thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know how someone could spend that kind of money on an Aston and then wash it with a cheese grater


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Dimon said:


> Super





MrLOL said:


> Holy Crap !
> 
> what had he been washing it with ? a scouring pad ?





-tom- said:


> How deep and wet is that looking Jay :argie:





Perfection Detailing said:


> Gorgeous Jay.





Andy. said:


> Paint work looked to have had a rough life. The turn around was impressive as always. :thumb:





BAXRY said:


> I don't know how someone could spend that kind of money on an Aston and then wash it with a cheese grater





tdekany said:


> Simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Once again thanks for commenting


----------



## jamespd (Nov 21, 2011)

@gleamingclean what do you charge for this kind of service over 40 hours of work?? Looks fantastic...great job!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful finish! The paintwork was in need of some TLC


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Stunning car,nice work!


----------

